# Ice Cream Sandwich and Nexus Prime announcement date moved to Oct 18/19th CONFIRMED



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/11/samsung-and-googles-ice-cream-sandwich-nexus-prime-event-back/

Looks like its been moved to the "AsiaD: All Things Digital" event next week in Hong Kong.

YAY

:android-smile:

Confirmed: http://www.bgr.com/2011/10/13/samsung-officially-to-unveil-galaxy-nexus-on-october-19th/

Will also be live streamed at youtube.com/android

"Oct 18 10pm EST"


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

I think you mean announcement date not release date.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah.. that's a better word choices. Fixed.

Either way, I'm excited to see confirmation of all the rumors and speculation.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah as am I. I can't wait for this phone. I am just hoping I'll be able to purchase it as money has been pretty tight lately.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

malac0da said:


> Yeah as am I. I can't wait for this phone. I am just hoping I'll be able to purchase it as money has been pretty tight lately.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm sure there will be some kind of black friday deal or xmas sale. That's what I always wait for. Got my two fascinates for free last October from Best Buy. If this launches nov7 as rumored, then I'd bet there would be some kind of xmas related deal.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This has been confirmed - something like Oct 18 10pm EST - will be streamed live on youtube.com/android


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Very exciting! I can't wait for this to finally stop the rumors and find out when it will hit shelves!


----------



## gman8966 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hard to believe ics is already coming out and half of the android phones don't even have gingerbread on them yet. Google should shave never let the mfrs have their way with the ui's.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

gman8966 said:


> Hard to believe ics is already coming out and half of the android phones don't even have gingerbread on them yet. Google should shave never let the mfrs have their way with the ui's.


Completely agree. Google should of handled it more like MS.

Hopefully they stick to their guns and make these changes going forward with ICS.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

It's no longer "something like" it's been confirmed and posted by Samsung to be announced on the 19th.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> It's no longer "something like" it's been confirmed and posted by Samsung to be announced on the 19th.


"something like" meant I didn't remember if it was 9pm or 10pm EST. But it will be on the 18th, US time.


----------



## kevinngck1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah!!!! I come from Hong Kong  but i dont have enough budget to join this event sad but ture

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------

